# fruit-eze



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

anyone tried this?tom


----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

I have only read about this so am waiting as are you. It sure does sound like it does work, just want feed back befor I buy it.


----------



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

I am using fruit-eze now. It sure does sound like the answers to everyone's prayers. I am sure that with a little patience it will do something. I have only been using it since monday. I am using the free sample that I requested. Did you get the free sample? I am only using 2 teaspoons a day instead of tablespoons because I did not want to have gas and bloating. I think I will order the full jar and then I will be able to experiment with the doseage. Please let me know how you are doing with this product. Robbin


----------

